# Newbie ? On 3way solenoid purchase



## dudash02 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking to purchase 3-way valve for a coffin pop up the ones I found on eBay say 3-way http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=360679198023

My question is about exhausting the air do I just loosen the top screw there to release the pressure ? Any help would be great


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello, 

I am not sure what exactly you are going for but I will say you don't know too much about pneumatics and that is ok. 

The screw on top you are referring to holds on the black box piece with the wires sticking out. That is called the 12 v DC coil. This means you will need a 12 volt power supply running to it to power it. Air does not come out here. 

What likely happens is you have an air input in one side and an output in the other. I don't see room for an exhaust port. There might be one which would make it 3 way but I don't see it or room for it. If it does have one, then when you shut off the solenoid, air will slowly leak out of the escape port and your cylinder will slowly retract. 

If you want a fast up and down movement, you need a 5 way solenoid, or what most people refer to as a 4 way. This has air that pushes the cylinder up and air that pushes the cylinder down with 2 exhaust ports as well, one for each. The air input is the 5th making it a 5 way. 

But this solenoid is also 1/4 NPT meaning you need small fittings to make it work. Lowes and home depot will not have those. You probably need 1/4 inch tubing as well to run to your prop. 

You have not listed what kind of cylinder you are running to, if it is single acting or double. Single, you will need something like you have (A 3 way), double you need a 4 or 5 way solenoid. 

I seriously think you are looking at a 2 way solenoid which means it only blows air when you want it to (when it is powered) and it will never retract the cylinder. By the way, HalloweenFX sells them for less on there site, brand new, less than 20 dollars. A 4 way is less than 25 dollars. They also have all of the parts you need to go to your cylinder, like the small fittings, the tubing, adapters etc. I used them earlier this year and highly recommend them for knowledge and help. Ebay is not always your friend and if you want advice on a product you bought good luck. 

Anyway, hope that helps you a bit but you are definitely over your head here and could use some help from someone who sells them and works with them.


----------



## dudash02 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi dudash02.

That is definitely a 2 way solenoid. If you want to just push out a cylinder, you would need at least a 3 way, like haunted spider said, there has to be an exhaust, and honestly I almost always use double acting cylinders (air pressure in both directions of stroke) for props, I just like the control. The price difference is minimal. If you want, you can PM me, I can most likely help you out.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

A bit old, but good info nonetheless...

http://omarshauntedtrail.com/Props/.../Compressed Air Tutorial-Phantasmechanics.pdf


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of pneumatics dudash02! But be forewarned, once you start down this path, there is no going back!
You might find the info in the sticky at the beginning of this forum useful. I've put many of the tutorials there including the one mentioned above (thanks for that CR).
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32052


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

I have purchased from that Fremont Industrial. Prices are kinda high, but the shipping is free so it balances out. I purchased my speed control mufflers there. I like controlling the speed of the cylinder at the valve as the air exits the valve.


----------

